# Voyage aux USA : Carte prépayée AT&T avec data



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pars aux USA dans quelques semaines et je cherche à pouvoir connecter mon iPhone 4 en 3G là bas. Je suis actuellement chez Orange mais les tarifs à l'étranger sont exorbitants.

Je suis donc à la recherche d'un forfait ou d'une carte prépayée chez AT&T qui me permettrait d'avoir pendant mes 2 semaines de séjour un accès à la 3G avec par exemple 200 ou 500Mo de données.

J'ai bien sûr recherché des informations sur le forum et sur le site d'AT&T mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour le moment.

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a connaissance d'un forfait de ce type ? Ou, pour ceux qui se sont récemment rendu aux USA, quelle solution avez-vous privilégier pour pouvoir utiliser la data en 3G ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## PadawanMac (4 Avril 2011)

Steph-24 a dit:


> J'ai bien sûr recherché des informations sur le forum et sur le site d'AT&T mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour le moment.


C'est étonnant, car il y'a pourtant ce qui faut :

http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-et-etranger-276113.html
http://forums.macg.co/operateurs-and-forfaits-iphone-ipad/voyage-aux-usa-sfr-ou-at-and-t-635172.html




Steph-24 a dit:


> Ou, pour ceux qui se sont récemment rendu aux USA, quelle solution avez-vous privilégier pour pouvoir utiliser la data en 3G ?


J'ai privilégier les accés WIFI quand j'y suis allé (Boston). Train, métro, bus, lieux publics, restaurant, fast-food, cafés... etc. Au final c'est amplement suffisant ! 
Par ex. le débit d'un fast-food me permettait de passer des appels via Skype. En revanche dans les transports en commun, le débit est plus faible mais suffisant pour les applications. Au final la carte prépayée n'est pas nécessaire.

A+


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Avril 2011)

PadawanMac a dit:


> C'est étonnant, car il y'a pourtant ce qui faut :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-et-etranger-276113.html
> http://forums.macg.co/operateurs-and-forfaits-iphone-ipad/voyage-aux-usa-sfr-ou-at-and-t-635172.html



J'avais trouvé ces sujets mais ils ne répondaient pas vraiment à ma question.



PadawanMac a dit:


> J'ai privilégier les accés WIFI quand j'y suis allé (Boston). Train, métro, bus, lieux publics, restaurant, fast-food, cafés... etc. Au final c'est amplement suffisant !
> Par ex. le débit d'un fast-food me permettait de passer des appels via Skype. En revanche dans les transports en commun, le débit est plus faible mais suffisant pour les applications. Au final la carte prépayée n'est pas nécessaire.
> 
> A+



Le wifi semble être une bonne solution. Mais une connexion 3G apporte plus de flexibilité.


----------



## PadawanMac (5 Avril 2011)

Oui mais à quel prix ! Et le débit n'est pas faramineux. Sincèrement, je ne sais pas quelle utilisation tu comptes avoir besoin, mais pour ma part j'ai été tout à fait satisfait. 
A+


----------

